# Ninewells Rollercoaster Christmas Day Out!!



## Alidoll

Thought it would be helpful to start a new thread with the Christmas day out details (to save folk having to trawl through pages and pages to find date / time etc!!).

I think we had narrowed it down to the weekend of the 4th or 5th of December and that it would be best to have some form of activity.

Suggestions so far were;

- Deep Sea World at North Queensferry as it was indoors and would be interesting for the little ones (and slightly older but young at heart ones!). Adult tickets cost £12 with children under 3 FREE. If we book as a group and have more than 15 people then it's reduced to £10 a ticket for adults.

- Play Planet at Dalgety Bay as it's free to get in and has a soft play area (for those over a year I think though). It has a cafe but not sure if open at the weekend.

- Zoo in Edinburgh. Fun for the wee ones but all uphill so might be a struggle for those expecting! Think the price is about the same as Deep Sea World.

There is also a fun run / fun walk over in Edinburgh that weekend at Stockbridge. They have a TODDLER WALK to meet Santa that would be nice for the wee ones (http://www.challengescotland.com/the-santa-toddle-2010.html). It's £5 to enter but they get a little medal and goodie bag. The adults can take part in the adult walk. It's outdoors though so if it's raining could be miserable. It's on the Sunday and I'd personally like to take Kirsty to that one so would now prefer the 4th if everyone else decides to go to Deep Sea World or somewhere else instead. For the adults there is the Golden Tinsel Mile walk where you can walk 1 - 3 miles round Craigleith Park or there's the 6 milk Christmas Walk (yer on yer own on that one!) and finally for those that like to inflict pain there's the 5km fun run! I think we could all manage the mile though which is at 11.30am with the toddler walks at 12.30 / 1pm and 1.30pm. Here's the brochure http://www.challengescotland.com/assets/files/xmas_route_map_brochure.pdf . If we went there initially we could then head over to Dobbies at Dunfermline for a coffee and cake as although there is a Costa Coffee in Stockbridge, I think it would be really busy (or some other place over the bridge on the Fife side).

Any other suggestions - add them here and we can finalise nearer the time. If interested, add your name (and whether DH and wee one is coming if applicable) so we can get an idea of numbers.

- Alidoll, DH and Kirsty

/links


----------



## anyamac

Hi Alidoll
Great ideas Hun. I'm not fussed about where we meet/what we do. Maybe let the Mums/Dads decide what would amuse their offspring more. I've always wanted to see the Deep Sea World but can do that another day if the rest of you dont. 
Kim's idea with soft play area was good too as it'll keep the wee darlings amused. I dont mind as long as there's food lol  . Gosh I'll be 20 weeks then!!!

I'm confirming that hubby and I will both be attending. 

I hope as many of us as possible can make it.
So excited.
 
xxx


----------



## Masue

Thanks Alidoll for starting this thread - it will make it easier to keep information seperate - it might be an idea for people to cross reference on the rollercoaster so that everybody can keep to speed...

I've been reading the posts with some mixed feelings and so whilst plans are still fluid I am keen to put across my thoughts. I am not wanting to cause any offence. Whilst I love the idea of people bringing along husbands, partners and little ones and would never want to do an activity that was inappropriate for them I also don't want to feel awkward that I don't have children. I'm not okay with being childless and what I love about this forum is that it's the only time in my life that I dont have to pretend.

My suggestion would be select activities that although are appropriate for children, do not exclude adults. As I try never to raise a problem without a possible solution here goes ... 

Anybody considered Noah's Ark in Perth? It has a soft play area for children, bowling ally, karting, ceramic workshop and cafe. A possible idea would be us to arrive there early afternoon, and then in no particular order have a hour bowling (£18 per lane, 6 people per lane so if we have 12 people £3 per person - they have shoots and bumpers which could be used for the little ones, and those with bumps). We could then tire the children out in the soft play (for children 1-5 £4.50) And possibly at this time the boys could do some karting if the soft play is too much for them! Possibly some refreshments followed by a trip to the ceramic workshop (prices start from £7. You could get some great christmas gifts for grandparents with footprints / handprints, early painting on them and there will be loads of stuff for adults too). 

There is also a ceramic experience with soft play in Dunfermline - if people like the above without the bowling or Karting. 

With regards to Deep Sea World -  I went there on Sunday with houseguests and was quite disappointed :-( I thought that the £12 was very expensive for the 1.5 of entertainment offered. Has anybody else been there recently? Am happy to go along with this one if it is what the majority want 

Day wise - the Saturday would be my preference. It would be just me (DH is working) but if people were up for it - another posibility may be to return home after an activity during the day and meet back in Dunfermline for an adult meal that night - if that was the case DH would be up for an evening meal.

This email has been really tricky to write and I've already deleated it 3 times! I'm still not sure it sounds how I wanted it too, but the main thing is that I am not wanting to cause offence of upset anyone - I just wanted to try and explain my feelings - maybe I'm the only one but maybe someone else is feeling the same ....

Sarah xxx


----------



## anyamac

Don't worry Sarah. I don't think anybody will be offended. 

I'm happy to go along with anything. The thing in Perth sounds lovely too. 

Hope more people will confirm, would be lovely to see u all.

x


----------



## Masue

Thanks Anya - you always make me smile


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Ladies!

Cheers Ali for starting the post - very organised!
I really do not mind what we do so long as at some point we can have seat, food, and a chat   Just looking forward to meeting as many of you as can go.  Have left both the Sat and Sun free so will go with the majority decision on the date. 

Hey Sarah - it is good you can be honest with how you feel and I totally understand. Perhaps it would be best to have an activity and then later a meal. That way if people only wanted to come to the meal, or could only manage the meal, that would be a good chance for us to all have a chat, and the littlies will have had their fun at the earlier activity. I think the fun run/fun walk with a separate meal at Dobbies (or somewhere around that area - think there is an Italians and a Frankie and Bennies too) could be a good option as it is 2 separate events in a way. I really don't mind. Have been to Noah's Ark with my niece yonks ago and that is a good option too - plenty to keep everyone amused.


----------



## molly76

Hello - just found you all - it'll just be me and Aoife going - think hubby on rigs that weekend- I don't mind where we go at all - I'll just be able to meet during the day as don't have babysitters nearby, but wherever I can make it. Sounds great xx


----------



## anyamac

Great...so happy the numbers are  coming together. Cant wait.  x


----------



## Alidoll

Sarah - don't worry about upsetting anyone. Would rather folk be honest and everyone enjoy the day than not feel comfortable. 

Hadn't been to deep sea world for ages but did think 12 pounds seemed a bit expensive but happy to go if everyone else wants to.

Another point, not sure if under ones are allowed in those soft play areas so that might limit as well those with smaller wee ones and somthing to consider.

Have spoke to DH and he wants to do the Tinsel walk over in Edinburgh on the 5th so if ok with everyone, I'm going to book tickets for DH, Kirsty and myself for that and the Santa toddle for Kirsty. It'll keep us fit and can POP round to DHs folks afterwards for a cup of tea to warm up. If anyone wants to join us on the walk (probably the mile one) then give me a shout and we can arrange a meeting place. Kirsty already has one fun  run medal so would add to her collection and get me started for that 5k next year that I said of I'd do. If everyone is meeting that day then we'd POP along after the walk has finished otherwise we'd see you all on the Saturday instead.


----------



## Masue

Sorry, should have said that at noah's ark under 1's go into the soft play for free - I forgot to put it in my last post. Sx


----------



## Alidoll

Quick update about the Tinsel Walk on the 5th, it's 10 pounds for adults to enter. Santa toddle is 5. Official t-shirt 8.75 and you can dress up if you like! Money goes to charity so its for a good cause as well.


----------



## Alidoll

Oh and they have another one on the 5th June next year so could meet up then as well when its hopefully a bit warmer!


----------



## wubble

Hi All,

I have my xmas day/night out on the 4th so unfortunately that _probably_ means that the 5th is also out.

Hope you all have a great time though. 

Wx


----------



## Masue

Hi every body,
Keen to get some decisions made so we can get things booked if need be&#8230;.

Able to make it
Alidoll
Anya 
Preciousbundle
Molly (during the day)
Masue

Unable to make it 
Wubble 

Not Yet confirmed
Bev
Linz
Kim 
Corriann
Mathilde
Febe

Suggested Saturday Activities
Deep Sea World
Edinburgh Zoo
Play planet
Noah's Arc
Evening meal
Ceramic experience in Dunfermline

Sunday Activities
Walk in Edinburgh 

Can I suggest that the option for Sunday is the walk and those who are interested can link directly with Ali for details and arrangements.

For the Saturday activities can everybody attending make a note of their preference and then if people are happy to do so we can just move with the majority! If people are also able to say if anybody is coming with them (children and partners / hubby's etc)

Going to be brave and along with Ali voice my preference! My preference would be for Noah's Arc followed by an evening meal in Dunfermline on Saturday. I would possibly bring my godson to the daytime thing (he is almost 3 and doesn't get the opportunity to leave the house much so I try to do as much as possible with him). My DH (John) works shifts so he would be unable to join us during the day but would come for an evening meal.

Very excited about all this!

Sarah xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Booked Flights!!!! We'll defo be there...yeah!

* Anya and Hughie*

We're both not fussed about where we go, however we think *Noah's Ark in Perth* sounds great as it seems to cater for everybody (softplay for kids, bowling, karting, cafe etc).
Would be up for an *evening meal* as well....again happy to go with the flow (any recommendations!)...as long as the food is good lol.

*Saturday* it is then.....what time?...we'll be travelling up from East Wemyss and are hoping to borrow SIL's car 

xxx

*SO ExCITED!!!!*


----------



## Alidoll

I'm happy to go to Noahs Arc on the 4th (Kirsty loves painting so we would probably do that...though DH will fancy the carting). Do we want to meet in the morning - say about 10.30 / 11am and have lunch there in the cafe then can have the afternoon doing "activities".

Those going onto the meal can head down to wherever (we won't be able to do that as Kirsty will need her bath and bed).

Are we going with the flower in the buttonhole so everyone recognises each other LOL!


----------



## febe

Hi

Sorry its taken me so long to get back, sat would be great for me as im doing the charity run in Edinburgh on the sunday.

I will only make the dat thing as i will be working at night, not sure if other half is gona come along will defo speak to him about it but know he will be working that morning and doesn't get finished till 12 so would be about one before we got thro to perth.  We too could bring our niece and nephew there are 3 & 5.

Will be great to cath up and if hubby come along the him meet and maybe speak to others about things

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi

Saturday 4th fine for us and we will both be there. Not too sure if we will also make the evening meal but happy to have lunch in the cafe and spend the afo at Noah's Ark. 10.30/11am sounds a good suggestion Ali.


----------



## kim78

Hey all sorry forgot to post here, Sat 4th at Noahs arc would be fantastic, can't make the Sunday we have a christmas party with my antenal group.  Can't wait to see you all on the 4th. xxxxx

What time was everyone thinking, about lunch time?  XX


----------



## kim78

Hey sorry meant to say we won't make the meal, might be too much keeping the girlies out all day, but will happily spend most of the day in Perth no huge rush to get home.  Sorry also didn't see the time suggested... that would suit us fine too, girls have their morning nap then we will head straight to Perth, only 20 mins from us.xx


----------



## anyamac

Wow cool this is getting better and better. Lunch sounds great and 10:30/11 sounds fab.

For us "foreigners" how do we get to Noah's Ark? Don't really know Perth at all?
Or can we follow you in, Kim?

x


----------



## kim78

Hey Anya yeah we can meet at Tesco Riverside, you staying at your sisterinlaws over the water?  Do you know when you just come over the bridge there is a tesco pretty much right in front of you, we can meet there and go in together. Looking forward to it should be fun, aslong as the girls behave.......  You will get plenty of practice running after our two.. xx


----------



## anyamac

Cool, Kim, do you mean the Tesco in Dundee? Same street as Premier Inn? Yes, we'll be staying with sis in law and will probably travel up via Kennoway and Cupar. She's lendingg us her wee Clio. Mustang is staying at home this time. Too worried about hitting ice through the Highlands or even worse snow.
Cant wait to go running after Megan and Emily  .

  
xxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

sorry for the delay in posting about xmas night out.  Im sorry that we wont be able to make it.  Ive just priced flights for us and they are just under £500!!!!!  Absolutely scandalous! Its not the time of year for us to drive either.  Gutted we cant make it, if theres another meet up next summer then that would be easier for us as we'd have option of driving then.  Will be thinking of you all, and i agree with Wubble (i think thats who said it) about taking the photo and naming everyone from left to right! xx


----------



## anyamac

Woo hoo less than 2 weeks to go!!!!!!!!  ....can't wait to see you all!!!!!!!!!x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, sorry for late reply.  With all the recent distraction, I hadn't got my head round what was coming up over the next few weeks.  Unfortunately I've got a xmas get together that day so will have to miss out on the fun.  Look forward to hearing how it goes and hope to see you all next time.
M x


----------



## Alidoll

Due to the really rubbish weather. .been suggested those that can make the meeting on Sat head to Dunfermline instead of Perth. Suggested Dobbies at Halbeath as cafe there with meet up from 12-3pm to ensure everyone gets back safely before it gets too dark. If you can make it, please confirm with one of us..Anya, PBundle or myself.


----------



## anyamac

we'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!.....got to Fife OK! Full of take away (yum)...looking forward to seeing u all. x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Rollercoaster Girlies
Anybody up for a summer meet up? Maybe we should start a new thread?
Any suggestions on location/dates/who would be up for it etc?

Love Anya
x


----------

